# Whining when standing up



## Roxie20JAN2006 (May 26, 2015)

I have a 9 year old German Shepherd with severe dysplasia in one hip and she is in the early stages of Degenerative Myelopathy. After about a month and a half on a daily does of glucosamine she no longer requires my assistance to get to our upstairs bedroom, but the occasional lift is necessary. Yesterday she began to whine when trying to raise from a laying down position. I thought it had to do with her hips, but she whined when she lifted her head and torso while laying on the couch. Her position didn't seem like she had any weight on her hind area. A few weeks ago she stopped eating all of her food. She definitely still shows an interest in eating, she is just not eating as much as usual. She has lost a lot of energy over the past 3 months but I don't know how much of that is just normal senior behavior and associated with the DM. Do you have any ideas on the whining?


----------

